#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Храм Майтрейи в Сингапуре

## Ersh

http://gospodi.livejournal.com/518365.html

----------

Aion (04.09.2010), Bagira (04.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.09.2010), Кавамото (07.09.2010), Марина В (04.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (05.09.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

У китайцев гигантомания ,в Лумбини видел их храмовый комплекс,он огромный и  пустой.В Пенанге построили гигантский буддийский храм ,этажей 9 ,с огромными залами,статуи будд меньше 3 метров нет.Все это за счет китайской диаспоры ,которая очень состоятельна ,что в Сингапуре ,что в  Малазии.А так молодцы ,хоть и есть "показуха" в этих строениях,но все-же желая улучшить карму делают это искренне и с  размахом.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2010)

----------

